

50 Cent Shares His Attitude Toward Investing - jakarta
http://www.cnbc.com/id/32736386/

======
byoung2
_While in the past it would be considered selling out to team up with
companies for endorsements, now it's a smart way to make money_

It was always a smart way to make money, even when MC Hammer did it in 1991.
It was also a smart way to crossover into the mainstream.

------
moron4hire
Very surreal. I don't know if anyone here knows, but Curtis Jackson started
out in life as a drug dealer.

~~~
SwellJoe
But he was smart enough to recognize that the vast majority of drug dealers
make crap wages, despite the high risk and unpredictability of the job. It's
roughly the same as saying someone started out in life in the military, a cab
driver (Philip Glass was driving a cab when _Einstein on the Beach_ opened,
for example), or as an overnight gas station cashier (all risky, relatively
low-paying jobs), though with the added risk of ending up in prison.

